# Alex Morgan Pregnant & Selfish



## oh canada (Nov 11, 2019)

She's pregnant, good for her and her family.  But I choke on the sense of entitlement she has to playing on the Olympic team.  I question whether a 100% fit Alex Morgan deserves all the minutes she gets already (thank you Nike), but an Alex Morgan who delivered a baby less than 3 months prior?  Very selfish.  Let someone else deserving, training, fit and not mistakenly pregnant (there's no way they planned for this between WC and Olympics) have the roster spot.  (Or, Carly Lloyd get more PT in her final "swan song".)  Then come back for the NWSL season in September and future National Team play.   I know men play their sport through baby deliveries, but until science figures out a way for men to deliver offspring, this can't be an equal rights issue.









						Pregnant U.S. women's soccer star Alex Morgan still plans to play in 2020 Summer Olympics
					

Alex Morgan, a key member of the 2019 women's World Cup championship team, hopes to play in the 2020 Olympics despite expected a baby in April.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## outside! (Nov 11, 2019)

The article says she hopes to play. If she is game fit, then I have no problem with that. While I am not a huge fan, I think she did a lot of good off the ball work and was a defender magnet in this last WWC.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 11, 2019)

Exact quote..."After having a healthy baby, I want to get back with the national team and look forward to playing in Tokyo." 

If I didn't think that we had 3-5 other players who could do just as well or better (and won't be pregnant 75 days prior), my opinion would be different.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 11, 2019)

So you’re saying it’s selfish to set goals?


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 11, 2019)

Any coach would be stupid not to consider her, and I would say the same for a fit Carli Loyd.   They both are winners and real leaders who are about more than themselves. They are also the two top goal scorers over the past two years for the USWNT.  Neither may be selected, but they deserve consideration for the past, current and potential future contributions. A player who could do "just as well" (not better) should lose to Morgan or Loyd as they likely lack the other two out of those three.  

Selfish is going out of your way to use a team sport, event, or achievement to advance your personal agenda, at least in my book. Her agenda here appears to play soccer and be part of the team -- I applaud that.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Nov 11, 2019)

If you are young and have a healthy pregnancy, there is no reason for you not to be able to slowly start to train after 6 weeks post delivery.  It is not unreasonable to think Alex will be ready to compete..  Especially since she is heading into this pregnancy already a fit and healthy woman.  Don't punish her for having a baby for God sakes.  Sheesh, oh canada, I totally disagree with you---she is already an elite athlete...all she needs to do is get her fitness back and that will be totally doable.  The human body is amazing....especially that of a woman's.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 12, 2019)

I used to peddle yellow page advertising back in the early 90s.  I had this one lady boss who said she would never be a stay home mom if she ever had a baby.  I told her 100% that because she was so controlling she will never let someone else raise her bundle of joy.  Well, I see her on FB all the time with 3 kids and a stay home mama and is a big time soccer mom, team manager and is head of the PTA at her dd school  No joke!!! Alex Morgan is a stud and if she can come back after having a baby then I say "all power to you Alex."  All she said was she was going to give it a try Oh Canada.


----------



## cks1450 (Nov 14, 2019)

My wife did a 30 minute swim the morning of the day she gave birth to her first child. She was still 2 weeks from her due date and hadn't gotten morning sickness or anything. 

Perhaps you don't know anyone that is is in that kind of shape. Before my wife pulled that off, I didn't think I did either. But they are out there. Wouldn't be surprised if Alex Morgan falls in to that same category.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 14, 2019)

I know there are a lot of AM fans out there, but I am not one of them.  Like some other astute soccer fans on this board, I see through the hype.  She is a mediocre soccer player with little skill and above average speed.  Most of her goals come on PKs (unless the coach calls her off the spot and tells another player to take it, see last summer's WC), so I don't pay attention to that stat.  Plus, they play cupcake teams in CONCACAF and in internationals -- 12-0 vs. Thailand ring a bell?  So, I'm guilty of starting off in the negative AM camp, I admit.  

But now, add to that she will be 25-35 pounds heavier than her top form weight less than 90 days out, won't be training at all with the team for 4-6 months just prior to the olympics and likely won't be in any game for at least 9 months before the olympics (she's been out since September) and my opinion simply is that there will be others more deserving than her to be on the Olympic roster.  Carly Lloyd is no shoe-in due to her age and I think this should guarantee her a spot on the team over AM.  Also, I think this should be the door opening for Jessica McDonald--a stronger, faster, better #9 than AM, but one without the same level of backing from Nike.

We're not talking about someone going out for a leisurely run, swim or yoga class a few days/weeks after pregnancy.  We are talking about competing for a spot on the best team in the World for the sport's 2nd most important international event.  It may be unpopular to write it, but she will not deserve it as much as others and shouldn't put out statements staking claim to the spot 10 months out.  She didn't say "I hope to be there..." I'd be totally fine stating that.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 14, 2019)

oh canada said:


> I know there are a lot of AM fans out there, but I am not one of them.  Like some other astute soccer fans on this board, I see through the hype.  She is a mediocre soccer player with little skill and above average speed.  Most of her goals come on PKs (unless the coach calls her off the spot and tells another player to take it, see last summer's WC), so I don't pay attention to that stat.  Plus, they play cupcake teams in CONCACAF and in internationals -- 12-0 vs. Thailand ring a bell?  So, I'm guilty of starting off in the negative AM camp, I admit.
> 
> But now, add to that she will be 25-35 pounds heavier than her top form weight less than 90 days out, won't be training at all with the team for 4-6 months just prior to the olympics and likely won't be in any game for at least 9 months before the olympics (she's been out since September) and my opinion simply is that there will be others more deserving than her to be on the Olympic roster.  Carly Lloyd is no shoe-in due to her age and I think this should guarantee her a spot on the team over AM.  Also, I think this should be the door opening for Jessica McDonald--a stronger, faster, better #9 than AM, but one without the same level of backing from Nike.
> 
> We're not talking about someone going out for a leisurely run, swim or yoga class a few days/weeks after pregnancy.  We are talking about competing for a spot on the best team in the World for the sport's 2nd most important international event.  It may be unpopular to write it, but she will not deserve it as much as others and shouldn't put out statements staking claim to the spot 10 months out.  She didn't say "I hope to be there..." I'd be totally fine stating that.


Ok, so we are clear this is all more about your personal bias than the fact a high level, female soccer player publicly announces she “hopes to play in the 2020 Olympics” which would subsequently fall only months after having her first child.

As for your 25 to 35 pound heavier comment, don’t let your wife read that!


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Nov 15, 2019)

oh canada said:


> I know there are a lot of AM fans out there, but I am not one of them.  Like some other astute soccer fans on this board, I see through the hype.  She is a mediocre soccer player with little skill and above average speed.  Most of her goals come on PKs (unless the coach calls her off the spot and tells another player to take it, see last summer's WC), so I don't pay attention to that stat.  Plus, they play cupcake teams in CONCACAF and in internationals -- 12-0 vs. Thailand ring a bell?  So, I'm guilty of starting off in the negative AM camp, I admit.
> 
> But now, add to that she will be 25-35 pounds heavier than her top form weight less than 90 days out, won't be training at all with the team for 4-6 months just prior to the olympics and likely won't be in any game for at least 9 months before the olympics (she's been out since September) and my opinion simply is that there will be others more deserving than her to be on the Olympic roster.  Carly Lloyd is no shoe-in due to her age and I think this should guarantee her a spot on the team over AM.  Also, I think this should be the door opening for Jessica McDonald--a stronger, faster, better #9 than AM, but one without the same level of backing from Nike.
> 
> We're not talking about someone going out for a leisurely run, swim or yoga class a few days/weeks after pregnancy.  We are talking about competing for a spot on the best team in the World for the sport's 2nd most important international event.  It may be unpopular to write it, but she will not deserve it as much as others and shouldn't put out statements staking claim to the spot 10 months out.  She didn't say "I hope to be there..." I'd be totally fine stating that.


Dude, you are so misinformed about a woman's pregnancy!  Maybe that was your experience (or your wife's) but as someone who has gone through it several times, I can confidently say that an active, healthy woman doesn't have to gain 35 pounds!!  Usually, a woman gain lots of weight during pregnancy if they start off UNDERWEIGHT!  I gained around 15-25lbs during each of my pregnancies.  I exercised throughout my terms and the weight came off in about 2-3months---and while I was in shape before I got pregnant, I was in not in Alex Morgan shape.  Have you seen AM in person?  She is ALL muscle and is one of the fittest people I have seen.   That being all said, all that matters is the health of the baby and I'm sure she is not going to be stressing the pounds.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 15, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Dude, you are so misinformed about a woman's pregnancy!  Maybe that was your experience (or your wife's) but as someone who has gone through it several times, I can confidently say that an active, healthy woman doesn't have to gain 35 pounds!!  Usually, a woman gain lots of weight during pregnancy if they start off UNDERWEIGHT!  I gained around 15-25lbs during each of my pregnancies.  I exercised throughout my terms and the weight came off in about 2-3months---and while I was in shape before I got pregnant, I was in not in Alex Morgan shape.  Have you seen AM in person?  She is ALL muscle and is one of the fittest people I have seen.   That being all said, all that matters is the health of the baby and I'm sure she is not going to be stressing the pounds.


Relax with the exclamation points...average weight gain for pregnancy is 25-35 pounds.  Google it.  Sounds like you were there too at 25lbs.  Maybe she puts on 20...the exact # doesn't matter.  The bigger issue is that she will not have played in a game nor trained for almost a year before while other women will be.  I don't care how many hours she lifts weights and runs on the treadmill leading up to her delivery, soccer is a game that needs to be practiced and played on the field.    

I'm not saying she doesn't deserve a shot to try and get back to form and make the team for the Olympics.  I just hope that a Jess McDonald or Carli Lloyd or another player gets the same fair shot to beat her out on objective criteria.  But I read quotes like... "After having a healthy baby, I want to get back with the national team and look forward to playing in Tokyo,'' as a proclaimed expectation vs. a hope.  

She will be able to play against teams like Thailand in 3 months---most athletic women off the street with a bit of soccer background can too.  So, the evaluation needs to be "does AM give the team a better chance at winning than McDonald or Lloyd or Press or another playing the #9."  I have a hard time believing that a 75-day post-pregnancy Alex who hasn't played or practiced for one year will be better than the 3+ mentioned above.  But it's very likely you and all other AM fans will get your wish because it makes a good story coming back from pregnancy and Nike is already salivating over the marketing opportunities, not to mention Proctor & Gamble (Pampers), Fisher Price, Graco, etc.         

PS - my first job was as a medical device rep -- spent a few years in hospital labor and delivery suites, so I know my way around a bit better than the average "dude".

PPS - completely enjoy the debate, btw.  No offense intended nor taken.


----------



## Emma (Nov 15, 2019)

PS - my first job was as a medical device rep -- spent a few years in hospital labor and delivery suites, so I know my way around a bit better than the average "dude".  - That part was pretty funny. I see where you get your sources.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 15, 2019)

Emma said:


> PS - my first job was as a medical device rep -- spent a few years in hospital labor and delivery suites, so I know my way around a bit better than the average "dude".  - That part was pretty funny. I see where you get your sources.


Yep - had to train many physicians on the proper techniques for certain medical devices; always felt a little odd being 20+ years younger than these physicians and yet being considered the expert in the O.R., during surgery.  This was some time ago, and now there's talk about not having the med device reps in the O.R. any longer (see below).  Some female issues I am not as educated about and will refrain from opining, but the medical science of pregnancy (e.g., average weight gain, affects on the body) is one that I'm not afraid to debate with women given prior work, training and 3 children of my own.   









						Sales Reps May Be Wearing Out Their Welcome In The Operating Room
					

It has been an open secret that salespeople are present for surgeries at many hospitals, especially for hip and knee implants. But does the reps' expertise outweigh concerns about ethics and costs?




					www.npr.org


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Nov 15, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Relax with the exclamation points...average weight gain for pregnancy is 25-35 pounds.  Google it.  Sounds like you were there too at 25lbs.  Maybe she puts on 20...the exact # doesn't matter.  The bigger issue is that she will not have played in a game nor trained for almost a year before while other women will be.  I don't care how many hours she lifts weights and runs on the treadmill leading up to her delivery, soccer is a game that needs to be practiced and played on the field.
> 
> I'm not saying she doesn't deserve a shot to try and get back to form and make the team for the Olympics.  I just hope that a Jess McDonald or Carli Lloyd or another player gets the same fair shot to beat her out on objective criteria.  But I read quotes like... "After having a healthy baby, I want to get back with the national team and look forward to playing in Tokyo,'' as a proclaimed expectation vs. a hope.
> 
> ...


I just started watching the impeachment trials on TV while typing my response so excuse my !!!!!!!.....I might have been already on edge.  Obviously, your post and opinion riled me up---let's discuss more once she's back.  My prediction is she is going to be better than ever.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 17, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I just started watching the impeachment trials on TV while typing my response so excuse my !!!!!!!.....I might have been already on edge.  Obviously, your post and opinion riled me up---let's discuss more once she's back.  My prediction is she is going to be better than ever.


Ha, I can see how that could happen!    Always appreciate good debates.  If you're right and she comes back even better than before, I'll be right there with you backing her.  Best to you, your player(s) and family.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 17, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I just started watching the impeachment trials on TV while typing my response so excuse my !!!!!!!.....I might have been already on edge.  Obviously, your post and opinion riled me up---let's discuss more once she's back.  My prediction is she is going to be better than ever.


Or she’ll realize that being a mom is pretty amazing and she retires.  Either way-  good for her.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 20, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I just started watching the impeachment trials on TV while typing my response so excuse my !!!!!!!.....I might have been already on edge.  Obviously, your post and opinion riled me up---let's discuss more once she's back.  My prediction is she is going to be better than ever.


AM will be just fine, I know trials can put you on the edge, dont worry Trump will come squeeky clean, he always does, cant touch the man. #fakenews #kaga


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

PruritusAniFC said:


> AM will be just fine, I know trials can put you on the edge, dont worry Trump will come squeeky clean, he always does, cant touch the man. #fakenews #kaga


You posted that today?  Have you been locked up in a SCIF all morning wth no news getting in?


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> You posted that today?  Have you been locked up in a SCIF all morning wth no news getting in?


No reason to be Angry @Calisoccer11 Everybody is just playing their own role in this circus......
Whether Morgan has any interest in returning to the national team in time for the Olympics remains to be seen, but the entire soccer world will certainly be anxiously awaiting her return.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 25, 2019)

oh canada said:


> She's pregnant, good for her and her family.  But I choke on the sense of entitlement she has to playing on the Olympic team.  I question whether a 100% fit Alex Morgan deserves all the minutes she gets already (thank you Nike), but an Alex Morgan who delivered a baby less than 3 months prior?  Very selfish.  Let someone else deserving, training, fit and not mistakenly pregnant (there's no way they planned for this between WC and Olympics) have the roster spot.  (Or, Carly Lloyd get more PT in her final "swan song".)  Then come back for the NWSL season in September and future National Team play.   I know men play their sport through baby deliveries, but until science figures out a way for men to deliver offspring, this can't be an equal rights issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The interesting thing about stupidity is that when you are stupid you don't know it.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> The interesting thing about stupidity is that when you are stupid you don't know it.


Sometimes when women are pregnant they don't know it, but they should at least have a suspicion.  Unless, of course, they are one of those people you suggested who are stupid and don't know it.


----------



## gkrent (Nov 25, 2019)

If she has an easy uneventful birth, her recovery should be quick and she should be able to start training again pretty quickly.  The question is will she *want* to do so with a newborn so soon after birth?


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Sometimes when women are pregnant they don't know it, but they should at least have a suspicion.  Unless, of course, they are one of those people you suggested who are stupid and don't know it.


I wasn't referring to her!  I was referring to "oh Canada"!  And by the way,  women don't always have a "suspicion", they can menstrate their entire pregnancy, not have any symptoms until the baby moves or she starts showing.  So many knowledgeable men out there.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> I wasn't referring to her!  I was referring to "oh Canada"!  And by the way,  women don't always have a "suspicion", they can menstrate their entire pregnancy, not have any symptoms until the baby moves or she starts showing.  So many knowledgeable men out there.


They didn't know they had sex?


----------



## oh canada (Nov 27, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> I wasn't referring to her!  I was referring to "oh Canada"!  And by the way,  women don't always have a "suspicion", they can menstrate their entire pregnancy, not have any symptoms until the baby moves or she starts showing.  So many knowledgeable men out there.


btw, it's menstruate


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Feb 7, 2020)

espola said:


> You posted that today?  Have you been locked up in a SCIF all morning wth no news getting in?


AM will be just fine, 7 months pregnant and trying to make a roster spot....,,,, I know trials can put you on the edge, dont worry Trump will come squeeky clean, he always does, cant touch the man. #fakenews #kaga #comeback #untouchable #resignpelosi


----------



## full90 (Feb 8, 2020)

I don’t care either way if she tries to make the team or not (i don’t think she will. A roster of 18 with so many talented forwards playing so well leaves very little room for someone coming in with 8-12 weeks of training). BUT having had kids I do wonder why a financially stable couple would want to sacrifice the first few months of newborn life to train for....soccer.
Maybe cuz I’m old and my kids are way past that stage but those first few months are magical and go so so fast. And training to make the team isn’t a 90 min workout at the gym. It’s a full day commitment plus solid sleep and total focus. I get the goal of making the Olympic team and that’s a great goal. But parenting and parenting well is a pretty good goal as well. Maybe she can do it all. Good for her if she can. But if it’s me, and something has to give, soccer goes first, not the kid.


----------



## Imtired (Feb 8, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Relax with the exclamation points...average weight gain for pregnancy is 25-35 pounds.  Google it.


Average weight loss right after birth (due to the baby being born and the amniotic fluid loss) is 12 pounds.  Breastfeeding greatly accelerates weight loss, burning an average of 500 extra calories a day.  I ran 6 miles the day I went into labor (2 weeks late).  I started running again 2 days after I gave birth as well as going back into my gym routine with free weights.   Was at my normal weight 1 month after giving birth, was lifting the same weight and actually running a bit faster mile time (still haven't figured that one out).  Someone like Alex Morgan can be back in _fitness shape_ a month after giving birth. Your point about soccer shape (touches, etc) may be valid.  No clue since I've always been a clutz which is why I run (one foot in front of the other not too difficult).  I don't know how much muscle memory comes into play with a "finesse" skill.

Regardless she only said she "hoped" to come back and play in the Olympics, not that she was certain she would.  What else is she supposed to say?   You can look at it two ways I guess, entitled or inspiring to other women who may be having difficulty bouncing back after childbirth--whether that be postpartum depression, losing the weight, balancing work/life if they need to work, etc.  I prefer the latter interpretation despite being inclined to agree that AM is a bit over-hyped.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 9, 2020)

The team looked pretty tight connecting passes and  winning the individual battles the other day against Mexico. 

New coach didn’t look like someone who will disrupt that flow just to satisfy advertisers and sponsors...

She’ll probably be physically ready but coaches will want to see how she fits in and makes them a better team.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> The team looked pretty tight connecting passes and  winning the individual battles the other day against Mexico.
> 
> New coach didn’t look like someone who will disrupt that flow just to satisfy advertisers and sponsors...
> 
> She’ll probably be physically ready but coaches will want to see how she fits in and makes them a better team.


How did "satisfy advertisers and sponsors" get into the discussion?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 9, 2020)

espola said:


> How did "satisfy advertisers and sponsors" get into the discussion?


If she does make the team and bumps a player off of the roster that has been in great form, I could see plenty of people thinking that Nike put pressure to get her on the roster.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 9, 2020)

Someone earlier in the conversation mentioned what a great story a new mom would be. Gerber, P&G, etc... as newly interested..:


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Someone earlier in the conversation mentioned what a great story a new mom would be. Gerber, P&G, etc... as newly interested..:


I don't see that, although I agree it would be a fantastic story.  However, this isn't pro wrestling where everything is staged for sponsors and ratings.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 10, 2020)

Lynn Williams sporting #13 and looking pretty good vs my underachieving Canada--they played awfully.  Disappointing that the coach played a bunker 5-4-1 in a game that didn't mean much other than pride.  High press the US, and attack, that's the only way to beat the best.

Re Williams - props to the Fresno native and Pepperdine grad.  No youth national team interest until u23.  

I do find it interesting with all the jersey # options, she chose #13!!  Was it a thumb in the eye of Nike's favorite or a tip of the hat?  Maybe Lynn just likes the #?  Still, an interesting choice.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Lynn Williams sporting #13 and looking pretty good vs my underachieving Canada--they played awfully.  Disappointing that the coach played a bunker 5-4-1 in a game that didn't mean much other than pride.  High press the US, and attack, that's the only way to beat the best.
> 
> Re Williams - props to the Fresno native and Pepperdine grad.  No youth national team interest until u23.
> 
> I do find it interesting with all the jersey # options, she chose #13!!  Was it a thumb in the eye of Nike's favorite or a tip of the hat?  Maybe Lynn just likes the #?  Still, an interesting choice.


The women from up north played Canadian courtesy defense -- "Oh, sorry - is this your ball?"


----------

